# Area vs. Population



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Why I find more in Michigan and Oklahoma
Ohio has approx.44,824 square miles and a population of about 11,544,000
Oklahoma has approx.69,898 square miles and about 3,814,000 people
Michigan has about 96,716 square miles and about 9,883,000 people


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

yep


----------

